
Apple's A12Z Under Rosetta Outperforms Microsoft's Native Arm-Based Surface ProX - wwelch
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/29/apple-rosetta-2-a12z-beats-surface-pro-x/
======
melling
“and though forbidden, the first thing some developers did was benchmark the
machine."

That’s why Apple is saving the new chips for the new Macs.

~~~
olliej
surprising absolutely no one :D

